# Won't even attempt to start



## Rob.Achmann (Mar 6, 2020)

*2004 Passat 4Motion GLX V6*

I bought the car for my son's first car. I was waiting to buy some parts for this car, so it sat in the cold for 2 months. The car drove just fine, but the battery was almost dead. It needed to be run every day or boosted if it sat for a half day. So... I decided to also get a new battery when I finally picked up the parts I needed. I came home and put in the new battery. Everything lit up and all electronics seemed to report in. Then I tried to start... no reaction. None at all! The starter didn't even attempt to try to turn over the engine. I've read elsewhere that the starter switch itself could be the culprit? I'm just wondering what else this could be. And the fuses seem fine, but I can't find a fuse diagram that exactly matches the car for that year. The fuses part of the owner's manual is missing of course (section 3.2). And where can I find the relay diagrams for this car - specifically for the starter? How can I be sure which fuse diagram to depend on? Sorry, so many questions:


Thoughts/Advice on the 'no attempt to start issue'
Actual fuse diagram
location and diagram of relays


Thanks for any help!


----------

